# Giant Shield mating etc...



## Paradoxica (Nov 20, 2012)

So this is my first time trying to breed R. Stalii's and it has not been easy. But a few weeks ago...







I literally had to pull him out of her claws at least 7 times but he finally got there






I witnessed the connection for at least 9 hrs, then I went to bed, they were disconnected the next morning. I wasn't sure if that was long enough but then about 20 hrs later i saw her expelling the spermatophor,






The male died last night so I have to hope all went well, and this morning I found her doing this...






Wish me luck.


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 20, 2012)

Congrats dude. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## agent A (Nov 20, 2012)

she looks sick but im sure he got the job done


----------



## Paradoxica (Nov 20, 2012)

Her wings got crumpled, which caused the discoloration. I don't think she is sick though.


----------



## mantid_mike (Nov 20, 2012)

Congrats! Mine are also due for mating very soon. The male has been waiting patiently for over 2 months now lol


----------



## aNisip (Nov 20, 2012)

:clap: Congratz man! Sorry abt the male, but hope he did his job.

All the best with the ooth, and future ooths,

Andrew


----------



## Rick (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks good. It is normal to see the spermatophore at some point after mating as females don't retain it to my knowledge.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Nov 21, 2012)

Congratz Hope 100 babies will come for you .


----------



## Paradoxica (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks everybody. Hopefully I'll be updating this thread in a little while with some nymphs.


----------



## Paradoxica (Nov 22, 2012)

Ok, I just observed this a few minutes ago. I knew it was possible but I've never seen it before. Sorry it's such a crappy photo but I only had about 45 seconds to grab my phone and capture it.






She is completely folded in half cleaning the ooths residue off her rear end.


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 22, 2012)

This was like mantis porn. I swear the male mantis on my shoulder about lost it when he saw the spermatophore!


----------



## agent A (Nov 22, 2012)

Lol

Is the ooth green?? :huh:


----------



## Paradoxica (Nov 22, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> This was like mantis porn. I swear the male mantis on my shoulder about lost it when he saw the spermatophore!


LOL. Maybe I should have tagged it Gone Wild.



agent A said:


> Lol
> 
> Is the ooth green?? :huh:


No the ooths is more the color of wheat.


----------



## mantid_mike (Nov 30, 2012)

I've had my Rhombos in a net enclosure for almost a week and they never mated. I finally decided to put them upstairs in a room that's much warmer and came home to find them mating. They've been connected for hours now.


----------



## agent A (Nov 30, 2012)

mantid_mike said:


> I've had my Rhombos in a net enclosure for almost a week and they never mated. I finally decided to put them upstairs in a room that's much warmer and came home to find them mating. They've been connected for hours now.


yes!!! hope my female serves u well


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 30, 2012)

Lucky!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 30, 2012)

Congrats and good luck  :clover: 

The picture of the lady with wings open is really beautiful (despite the quality, it's still a good picture ^^), I really hope I can see mine like this one day


----------



## mantid_mike (Dec 2, 2012)

I guess my male wanted to try mating once again today and look what happened:


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 2, 2012)

Yikes! Was his headless body able to connect?


----------



## agent A (Dec 2, 2012)

mantid_mike said:


> I guess my male wanted to try mating once again today and look what happened:


You go girl! :lol: 

Be sure to send an ooth or some nymphies back if shes fertile


----------



## mantid_mike (Dec 2, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> Yikes! Was his headless body able to connect?


He was trying, but no connection. Would have been neat to see. Fortunately, the had already mated twice before all this happened. :sailor: 

Ps..she finished eating the rest of his body overnight. she's super fat now.


----------



## mantid_mike (Dec 2, 2012)

agent A said:


> You go girl! :lol:
> 
> Be sure to send an ooth or some nymphies back if shes fertile


will do!


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 3, 2013)

I woke up to this...


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 3, 2013)

Try to win some http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=28479#entry230981


----------

